# Enlarged Udder - Non Pregnant Doe



## ZimmermanFarm (Jan 7, 2015)

Hi everyone,
We have an Alpine doe who has developed a substantial swelling in her right udder (as viewed from behind). It didn't feel hot, she doesn't have any lumps or hardness, and she has not had a heat cycle that I know of since spring. She has not been bred either, as both our bucks are castrated. I milked her out a bit this evening while my husband held her still and noticed a little crusty 'plug' on her teat. After removing that I was able to express about a good cup and a half of watery looking milk (?). This doe is about 3-4 years old by my guess and I'm not sure if she has ever kidded before as we bought her and others from a goat farm.
Do does sometimes have false lactations? She is healthy in every other aspect: nice coat, good feet, eats/eliminates well, shiny eyes and is in general a sneaky pain in the ***. I would like to breed her to a Boer buck this fall, so I'm wondering when to expect another true heat cycle?

Thanks,
Syvilla
Zimmerman Farm and Organics


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Precocious udder


----------



## F-A-R-MdotUS (May 18, 2015)

Agree probably precocious udder, we have a nubian who gets it often. You may want to check rectal temp , could be mastitis, an infection often accompanied by fever


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

Yep. Been there, done that. It will probably disappear as misteriously as it came. I've had 2 does develop precocious udders. One had a whole udder and the other girl had just one side fill up. No need to keep milking her unless she fills right up and seems uncomfortable.


----------

